# trying oats, soaked 12-24hrs in apple cider vinegar...



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Has anyone had success with soaked oats? I have heard it makes them far more easy to digest. I also hear Apple Cider Vinegar is great for digestion, and a good medium to soak the oats in. The recipe I have is:

1 cup whole oats

1 cup water

2 tablespoons ACV (I am using Braggs)

Why am I trying this? Oats are cheap and some say soaked variety are easy to digest and are very filling. I plan to add fodmap friendly fruits and berries to it as well which will hopefully counter the ACV taste. Some say to wash out the vinegar but I want the vinegar to see if it aids my digestion.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm on the low-FODMAP diet and cannot tolerate Oats at all, even the gluten-free variety. Also apple cider vinegar is high in FODMAPS and should be avoided.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Well I have never tolerated oats in my life which was annoying since I love oats. In the past having oats = indigestion within 1hr of eating them. However this new soaking method (doing 24hr soak now) has turned them into the best digested food I have found yet. I have a big bowl of the soaked oats with low fodmap fruits in the morning and feel GREAT. In fact I eat it at 9am and am not hungry until 1-2pm which is highly unusual for me (I'm usually always hungry no matter what). I know the ACV is high fodmap but i rinse most of it out and I think what remains is helping with my stomach acid and digestion. Remember, low fodmap diet isn't "no fodmap diet", it's about minimising fodmaps enough to make a big difference. Once you make a difference you'll find you can tolerate small amounts of some fodmaps.


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

Oats are low in FODMAPs. I eat gluten free ones. Intolerance to them probably isn't related to FODMAPs.

The amount of fructose in apple cider vinegar is negligible, and it is also considered low FODMAPs, unless you are drinking it by the bottle.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

well no more oats for me anyway, I'm starting on the SCD diet tomorrow. Low Fodmap diet just wasn't 'healing' anything. It did a good job reducing symptoms but I believe my main issue is SIBO and too much of the low fodmap diet is feeding SIBO. SCD will starve SIBO as well as work to rebuild balance to the gut flora.


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

SCD just made me worse, because it includes FODMAPs that I really can't handle, especially fructose. For example, apples are legal, and they make me sicker than anything. So you know, SCD was made by a non-medical person who just tried things that worked for her daughter. I have no doubt that it works for some people, but I had very poor results with it. I think it works better for people with issues like Crohn's.

The only thing that helped me with SIBO-like symptoms was going low carb with low FODMAPs.


----------

